# mit welchem Programm erstelle ich Profi-Grafiken?



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

hallo @all:

ich hab ne Frage:

Mit welchem programm erstelle ich professionelle Grafiken (Logos, Rahmen, etc.)?

Also ich denke da jetz an grafiken wie sie z.B. im Media Player von Windows drin sind (oder WinAmp).

Man sollte die bilder auch als .ico speichern können, wenn nich is aber auch ned so schlimm.



MfG

Sevi1604


----------



## akrite (21. März 2008)

... professionelle Grafiken (keine Photobearbeitung !) geht recht gut mit Illustrator, Freehand, Corel oder InkScape ( wenn's kostenfrei sein soll). Für die Umwandlung in *.ico nimm irgendein Tool, die gibt's wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Naja, Nun, auch Pixelbearbeitung darf man professionelle Grafik nennen.
Also Gimp, Paint.Net als Freeware oder eben Photoshop als kostenpflichtige Software. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

Jetz stellt sich nur noch die Frage: was is am einfachsten zu bedienen und wie werden die grafiken richtig professionell?

Tut's als Programm auch Artweaver (http://www.artweaver.de)?


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. März 2008)

Hallo,



> was is am einfachsten zu bedienen und wie werden die grafiken richtig professionell?


auch wenn ich von Grafikbearbeitung etwa so viel Ahnung habe wie eine Kuh von Eiskunstlauf, würde ich behaupten, dass man darauf kaum eine pauschale Antwort geben kann. Welches Programm am einfachsten zu bedienen ist, hängt wohl nur davon ab, welches Programm man gelernt hat. Wer keinen Baggerführerschein hat, zieht vielleicht einen Klappspaten vor, um ein hübsches Loch zu graben. Beides kann zum gleichen Ergebnis führen.

"Professionell" werden die Grafiken wohl unabhängig von einem bestimmten Tool wie Photoshop oder Gimp. Wenn man ein bestimmtes Ergebnis vor Augen hat, kann man auch Paint benutzen und jeden Pixel einzeln setzen. Dauert halt nur ein bisschen länger...

Wenn man sich damit ernsthaft beschäftigen will (auch beruflich), dann sollte man sich natürlich mit der Software gut auskennen, die im Unternehmen eingesetzt wird. Das hat dann aber auch nichts mehr mit Gut oder Schlecht zu tun, sondern einfach nur noch wirtschaftliche Hintergründe.

Grüße, D.


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Wieder mal Danke an Dario für eine gute Beschreibung, hier auch noch mein Senf:

Eine Profession(-alität) ist Etwas, das im Menschen steckt, nicht in der Software !
Es gibt Software, die "Profis" das richtige Werkzeug ist.

Kurzum : Auch Artweaver kann Dich zum Ziel führen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

Ja, gut, aber gibt's irgendwo ein E-Book/Tutorial zum erstellen von professionell wirkenden Grafiken? 

Oder kann mir einer sagen wie ich effekte wie bei z.B. Tutorials.de, Windows Vista (Icons) oder bei WinAmp zusammenbringe?

MfG

Sevi1604

P.S.: Danke schon mal für die rege beteiligung!


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. März 2008)

Hallo Sevi,

ich denke nicht, dass es ein All-In-One-Tutorial gibt, in dem von vorne bis hinten erklärt wird, wie man "professionelle" Grafiken zustande bekommt. Genauso wenig, wie es Anleitungen gibt, wie man erfolgreiche Romane schreibt, leckeres Essen zubereitet oder ein elektronisches Gerät entwickelt. All das sind Fähigkeiten, die zum einen Erfahrung, zum anderen Kreativität voraussetzen. Nicht umsonst muss man bestimmte Berufe studieren.

Natürlich gibt es Anleitungen, die erklären, wie man den einen oder anderen Effekt mit einem bestimmten Tool umsetzen kann. Aber das ist etwa so, als würde man ein Kochrezept Schritt für Schritt befolgen. Damit kannst du zwar im Freundeskreis ein paar Leute begeistern, aber zum Meisterkoch wirst du nur, wenn du eigene Ideen einbringst. Und diese Kreativität wird dir kein Rezept der Welt geben können.

Sprich: Du kannst Tutorials befolgen und Handbücher lesen, das wird dir den Umgang mit einem Programm näher bringen. Aber was du letztlich aus diesem erlernten Umgang machst, hängt nur von deiner eigenen Kreativität ab, das kann dir niemand beibringen.

Wenn du allerdings nur einen bestimmten Effekt nachahmen willst, wird dir aber sicher jemand anderes hier weiter helfen können. 

Grüße, D.


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Hmm, schon wieder ein alles sagender Text von Dario - langsam werd ich stutzig 

Ich versuch auch nochmal andere Worte zu finden:

Das Problem, das ich mit Deiner Frage habe, ist, dass Du professionelle Grafiken
erstellen, aber scheinbar keine Ahnung, wo Du anfangen möchtest. Man sollte jeden
Schaffensprozeß erstmal mit Brainstorming beginnen. Ideen entwickeln und formulieren..

Es gibt zu Allem ein Tutorial in dieser weiten Webwelt..
Ob Iconerstellung für Vista - http://www.axialis.com/tutorials/tutorial-vistaicons.html
oder Aqua-Glass-Effekt - http://videotutorials-online.de/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=122

Solange ich nicht herauslesen kann, was Du eigentlich möchtest, kann ich Dir nicht behilflich sein. mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

ich denke zum Einstieg einen bestimmten Effekt nachahmen wäre schon mal ganz hilfreich, zumal ich Grafikprogramm nicht allzugerne mag (ein grund dafür ist sicher das schulfach kunst, das ich immer gehasst habe, aber eigentlich wegen den leheren).

Aber ein Einstieg in "Nachahmen" wäre cool!

Danke

Sevi1604


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Ich bitte Dich Sevi, Nachahmen heisst Nachahmen ! Du machst das Programm auf und baust nach, was im Tutorial erklärt wird. Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst, dann suchst Du im Netz nach Lösungen. Wenn Du auch diese nicht verstehst, dann liegt es meistens daran, dass Du die Basics nicht kennst und erstmal genau Diese lernen musst.

Ich werde langsam grummelig, deswegen ist das zu solchen Fragen meine letzte Antwort.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sevi1604 (21. März 2008)

das war jetz a bisserl blöd formuliert, ich wesi schon ungefähr was ich machen will und wie's funktionieren soll (Artweaver), aber ich bring halt einfach keine Effekte zusammen wie sie z.B. mit in den Icons von Vista sin (spiegelungen), das meinte ich mit "professionell".

MfG


----------

